# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Dotterbehandeling,erna problemen met stilstaan

## huism922

In Okt vorig jaar heeft mijn vrouw een dotterbehandeling ondergaan in het AMC /A.dam waarbij er een lichte hartspier beschadiging is ontstaan.Nu op 4 Jan. ook nog eens getroffen door een licht herseninfarct wat gelukkig achteraf meevalt wel wat problemen met taal gebruik kan moeilijk op sommige woorden komen of kan niet op de benaming komen en motoriek van de vingers maar daar wordt ze nog voor behandeld.
Nu wij inmiddels 2 mnd. verder zijn blijkt dat ze problemen heeft met stilstaan dat kan ze ongeveer een minuut dan begint ze te gapen wordt duizelig en misselijk als ze dan niet direkt gaat liggen gaat ze onderuit.De Neuroloog kijkt daar vreemd van op en denkt dat het toch hartklachten zijn.Zou het mogelijkerwijs door de beschadigde hartspier kunnen komen die bij het dotteren zijn ontstaan door onvoldoende bloed dat er naar de hersenen wordt gepompt?
Komende week zijn wij weer bij de Cardioloog omdat uiteraard te bespreken.Herkend iemand van de Forum lezers dit probleem?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo huism922,

Jammer dat er niemand gereageerd heeft en sorry voor mijn later reactie.
Ik heb informatie opgezocht en las het volgende:
Duizeligheid en flauwvallen

Als er door een abnormale hartslag, een abnormaal hartritme of een gebrekkige pompfunctie van het hart te weinig bloed naar de hersenen stroomt, kan dit leiden tot een licht gevoel in het hoofd, duizeligheid of flauwvallen. Dergelijke symptomen kunnen ook het gevolg zijn van aandoeningen van de hersenen of het ruggenmerg, maar het is ook mogelijk dat er niets ernstigs aan de hand is. Zo kunnen soldaten die zeer lang in de houding moeten staan, duizelig worden, omdat bewegingen van de beenspieren nodig zijn om het bloed beter naar het hart terug te laten stromen. Ook bij hevige emoties of pijn kan iemand flauwvallen doordat bepaalde delen van het zenuwstelsel geactiveerd worden. Een arts moet ook onderscheid maken tussen flauwvallen door een hartziekte of als gevolg van epilepsie, waarbij de patiënt het bewustzijn verliest als gevolg van een hersenaandoening.
_(Bron: http://www.hartziekte.be/Hartziekten.html#ixzz1Q7t07LBW )_

Kan zijn dat door de beschadiging het bloed moeilijker rond gepompt wordt en dan in combinatie met staan het nog moeilijker wordt.

Hopelijk gaat het inmiddels beter!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## huism922

Hallo Luuss,Bedankt voor je reactie die je op het forum hebt achter gelaten.
Inmiddels heeft mijn vrouw er 5 mnd. therapie op zitten via de Trappenberg
Revalidatie dat ook in het Flevo ziekenhuis zit.
Daar kwam men er achter dat mijn vrouw een Trauma aan het dotteren heeft over gehouden waardoor ze deze ingreep steeds opnieuw in haar dromen
beleefde ook het probleem van maar 1 minuut kunnen staan is daar behandeld door EMDR therapie door deze behandeling te ondergaan is zij van haar klachten af geholpen.
Dit is wel opmerkelijk mijn vrouw is dus nu van deze problemen verlost,ook de therapie heeft haar goed gedaan vooral de behandeling van haar motoriek van haar handen.
met vriendelijke groet,
Ben Huisman

----------

